# New E* HD Promo



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

There is a new promo for CURRENT E* subscribers to upgrade to the 811 and HD pack. 


Also I was told that in the very near future a superdish will be necessary to receive full benefits of the HD programming. Well those of you that have multiple dishes probably won't have this issue, but it is what I was told none-the-less.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

There have been rumblings of SuperDish coming back for HD... Glad I got a used SD cheap, I am ready just need that DPP44


----------



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

So if I don't have DHP, I can just pay 9.99 a month and get a 811? Do you have to pay 4.99 for extra reciever each month.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

Where do I find details of this promo? thanks


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Its a leasing promo that was released yesterday. Anyone can get it. It depends on your status as a customer as to what kind of deal you will get. (i.e. excellent paying customer that pays $80 a month, will get a free 301/510/811 (only 1))


Call a CSR for more details.


----------



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

I just gave them a call, but the CSR said the new promotions don't start until this coming Monday. She also seemed to think I'd still have to pay for the receiver, but it would be heavily discounted or something. But she had no details since they weren't in the computers yet (according to her). So I'll call back Monday I guess.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

AMC 15 launch date currently set as August 29, 2004.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

You can check here to see if it is delayed.

http://www.spaceflightnow.com/tracking/index.html

It is currently the 8th launch down the list.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

AMC-15 will have high speed internet services, will this be something DISH is adding? I read somewhere the SuperDISH at 105 was supposed to be able to recieve internet in the future.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I hope the 105 satellite will be the one that will get the high speed internet services as that is where I get my locals from. What are those that have their locals from 121 going to do? Have two SuperDishes up to get the service? A lot of people will not have two up, heck some people probably dont even want one SuperDish up.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> I hope the 105 satellite will be the one that will get the high speed internet services as that is where I get my locals from. What are those that have their locals from 121 going to do? Have two SuperDishes up to get the service? A lot of people will not have two up, heck some people probably dont even want one SuperDish up.


Two-way high-speed satellite internet is always going to require a SuperDish-size unit because of the transmitter.

It's been available for years as DirecWay (which I have) and Starband (which used to be affiliated with E*).

All things considered, I doubt that E* is going to launch themselves into that marketplace - it's rapidly becoming obsolete due to improvements in terrestrial wireless technology.

The biggest problem with satellite internet is the unavoidable propagation delay due to the distances involved. A round-trip is around 88,000 miles, or over a half-second at the speed of light. That's an eternity.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I thought starband or direcway was my only option for high speed until a month and a half ago, went wireless (9.9 miles from the x-mitter) 128k at first, jumped to 386k a couple of weeks ago  btw if E* decides only to lease stuff from now on D* might get the majority of my business...


----------



## dishking (Jun 20, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Man these guys need to have daily meetings and sync up knowledge. If you talk to 5 different CSR's you'll likely get 5 different answers, or interpretations.
> 
> I signed up for the 811 deal on Friday for an installation tomorrow.
> 
> Jason :grin:


I've called twice in the last 2 days...not available until the 29th and the CSR gives cryptic information about "calling back to find out if I'm qualified." I don't know how some of you have already set it up...maybe I should play CSR roulette!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

dishking said:


> I've called twice in the last 2 days...not available until the 29th and the CSR gives cryptic information about "calling back to find out if I'm qualified." I don't know how some of you have already set it up...maybe I should play CSR roulette!


I got the same answer not until tomorrow...


----------



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

2 CSR's told me it doesn't start until Tomm. and 1 told me it was delayed "until further notice". They need to get their info straight.


----------



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

What a damn joke. Dish Network is getting horrible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

called to ask about promo today and csr said they have been told that the promo will definitely start tommorow.


----------



## mothergoose45 (Jun 13, 2004)

Heard that also a few min. ago. Wonder if they will install for free?


----------



## MattS (Apr 5, 2004)

Installation will NOT be free from what I saw of the promo details. If you sign up with the DHPP itll make the installation 29.99.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

30 bucks doesn't sound like a bad deal for what you will get.

I'm a little confused though... HD pack with HD receiver = $9.99 ???? I thought the HD pack alone was $10.99. Now they are going to drop that cost by $1 and let you have the 811 for free??? Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If you lease it and not get to own it then I would expect a discount. I would not want to pay a lot upfront if I had to lease the hardware, especially if the technology is due to change quickly.

Dish Network had a meeting with its retailers in certain DMA's when talking about the local markets going to be launched they also announced two-way internet through satellite for under $40 a month with free hardware in 2005.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> AMC 15 launch date currently set as August 29, 2004.


Yes.. but according to last Charlie Chat (i believe the Retailer one) - it will not be operational until like October/November, 2004


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

nippjas said:


> There is a new promo for CURRENT E* subscribers to upgrade to the 811 and HD pack. As a current subscriber, You can lease a 811 and receive the HD programming package for $9.99 a month. You must commit to the HD pack and at least the America Top 60 package for 1 year. The catch appears to be if your currently leasing you need to trade your current non-hd receiver for the 811 . :grin:
> 
> Also in working with the executive office on my signal issues I was told that in the very near future a superdish will be necessary to receive full benefits of the HD programming. Well those of you that have multiple dishes probably won't have this issue, but it is what I was told none-the-less.


iIwork for dish net and there is no comit with the promo releast on the 29th (dishing it up) for the 811, how ever if you have the 811 you do need to have the hdtv pac (9.99) these no point in having the 811 without the hdtv pac.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

So I called this morning... Got some details, and didn't pull the trigger (waiting to see what the rest of you find out, since the CSR's differ sometimes). I am a 1 year customer with just AT60.

1-Year lease of 811 = 99.99 = $8.33/month
4.99/month for 2nd reciever
9.99/homth for HD package
after 1 year lease goes month to month


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The previous post below is correct. The name of the promo is "Dishing it up!" It requires a minimum of AT60 and the HD Programming. 

I signed up on the 25th, supposedly this was available on the 24th. When I called to confirm my appointment the told me I was scheduled for a trouble call. Later I called back a regular CSR and he told me that the promo did exist that there was an email sent around the office on Friday delaying the promo until today. He didn't guarantee that it would not yet again be delayed. 

Jason


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I'd say if you can get the 811 for $149 as some can then it would be wiser to go ahead and pay the extra 50 bucks and just buy it. Of course if you can't get the $149 deal then maybe it wouldn't be the way to go. Either way... I sure didn't think that they would be leasing the 811 for free as indicated earlier.

It's cheaper than Voom's lease but of course you won't get as many HD channels.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

So is the lease charge $5 per month or $8.33 per month for the 811?


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

So I suppose DSL1090's post was not totally correct: 

"1-Year lease of 811 = 99.99 = $8.33/month"

Is there already a conflict with the CSR's and leasing prices?


----------



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

They did say it would be based on your standing as a customer. So he might not have gotten the best deal based on his level of spending and length as a customer.


----------



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

They updated the offers on the dish website. Log into your account, then go to equipment upgrades and it will show you what you are eligible for. Although it doesn't really give you many details. Just shows me the 811, 301, and 510 is available.

$0 Up-front equipment cost

No commitment

No equipment to buy


Installation or shipping charges apply. 
Limit 2 receivers 
Maximum of 4 leased receivers per account 
Offer not available in Alaska or Puerto Rico. 

CALL 1-800-333-DISH
FOR DETAILS!


----------



## Rraspy (Oct 9, 2003)

After 1 year, are we going to have to pay? Can you buy it now with the same promotion heaviiy discounted?

What is the catch, is Dish going to do away with the 811 in a couple of years anyway?

It seems everytime Dish does something, they do it a little better later. Something tells me, Charlie has got something up his sleeve.

I've had my 6000 for a whiel and never a problem. All I hear is problems with the 811. Maybe they want to improve it with a newer model.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2004)

Sonnie Parker said:


> So I suppose DSL1090's post was not totally correct:
> 
> "1-Year lease of 811 = 99.99 = $8.33/month"
> 
> Is there already a conflict with the CSR's and leasing prices?


This is what I was told on the phone "$99 up front for 1 year and I would be leasing the equipment". That's why I deciced to post what I found... to compare to what others were getting for answers from the CSR's. Go ahead and call them and ask about the new promo, quick and painless to see what offer you get, post what you find here and we can see if there really is a difference depending on your customer "status".


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

DSL1090 said:


> This is what I was told on the phone "$99 up front for 1 year and I would be leasing the equipment". That's why I deciced to post what I found... to compare to what others were getting for answers from the CSR's. Go ahead and call them and ask about the new promo, quick and painless to see what offer you get, post what you find here and we can see if there really is a difference depending on your customer "status".


For reasons of respect towards the very helpful E* associates, that are working to help me, whom do read this site, I am not going to flame this issue any longer.

There is a customer qualification tool that decides what you qualify for... period. Your account standing, term of service, and levels of service are all considerations. No more prices should be thrown out because the promotions available differ for each one of us and all we are doing is overrunning the CSR's with angry subscribers.

Sorry for any inconvenience,
Jason


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Hmmm... I just went to their website and I did not log in... don't even see where to log in anymore. They have no idea if I'm even a subscriber or not and here's a statement:



> *In addition to a $5.00 per month equipment rental fee per receiver (above the first), a $4.99 per month additional outlet programming access fee will be charged for each dual-tuner (DISH 322 or DISH DVR 522) receiver. However, the monthly $4.99 programming access fee will be waived for each dual-tuner receiver that is continuously connected to the customer's phone line.


This is kinda misleading if I were to call and them quote me $99 up front.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You can find details of the promotion here:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=21015


----------



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

That thread keeps mentioning you must do it through your original retailer. I take it thats not true since people are calling up dish directly and signing up for it?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

mastamateo said:


> these no point in having the 811 without the hdtv pac.


Of course there is. I don't have the HD Pack. I use it for HBO-HD and OTA HD and digital broadcasts. Although, we hardly ever use the 811 at all, prefering to use our 721 for the majority of our TV viewing.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Jeraden said:


> That thread keeps mentioning you must do it through your original retailer. I take it thats not true since people are calling up dish directly and signing up for it?


The promotion is setup so that you can go to a retailer rather than only thru E*.
If you want to deal with your local retailer, it must be your original retailer (unless they are out of business) then you can use any retailer.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> Of course there is. I don't have the HD Pack. I use it for HBO-HD and OTA HD and digital broadcasts. Although, we hardly ever use the 811 at all, prefering to use our 721 for the majority of our TV viewing.


Gary, How is the 811 in decoding off air signals? I have heard complaints, E* says issues should be fixed thru software update.

Also I could be wrong, but I don't believe you can get any discounted price on the 811 without signing up for Minimum (AT60) and the HD prog. I would love to get an 811 and just use it for OTA and HBO-HD, as I am an HBO subscriber and the other 5 channels I wouldn't likely watch. My main goal is to watch local programs like CSI...in HD. HBO would be a bonus, but these days I find myself watching HBO2 or SG more than 1W or 1E. Are you sure they don't tack on any fee for HBO-HD without the HD Prog?

Jason


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

Question...

How does this work, do they send it to you, or does someone actually come out and hook it up? If they send it to you, would they have a problem with sending it to the billing address? I think I'm screwed, help...


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

nippjas said:


> Gary, How is the 811 in decoding off air signals? I have heard complaints, E* says issues should be fixed thru software update.


I've been relatively lucky with OTA. Because I can put my indoor antenna up in the loft/attic, which is approx. 40 ft. above ground, I receive all Bay Area digital stations. One is flaky. But, it's 180 degrees from the others, and obviously, from where the antenna is pointed. Luckily, that channel also broadcasts on the #2 sub-channel of a station grouped with the others.


> Also I could be wrong, but I don't believe you can get any discounted price on the 811 without signing up for Minimum (AT60) and the HD prog. Are you sure they don't tack on any fee for HBO-HD without the HD Prog?


I complained about the bug-infested 811, and they agreed to drop the HD Pack requirement. At the time, it was my main receiver, and I couldn't receive some of my local stations, as well as CBS-HD, because of a bug wherein the 811 wouldn't recognize the 148 satellite when using DishPro switches/lnb's.


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

I just got off the phone with a CSR and ordered an 811 and a 510 to replace two leased 301's. I will be charged $24.99 to cover shipping costs and $5 a month for additional receiver fees, which I am paying anyway for the 301's. No DVR fee since I have the AE pack. 

Hey...for $25...why not?


----------



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

So its $5 month per receiver and thats it? Not $5 lease fee + $5 additional receiver fee?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Jeraden said:


> So its $5 month per receiver and thats it? Not $5 lease fee + $5 additional receiver fee?


That is what it appears and that is how it has been with both the old DHP and new DHA plan, so yes this does seam like a good deal for those that qualify.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Has E* worked out any of the bugs that plauged the 811 when they first released it?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

They fixed the bug where it was costing existing subscribers $200 for one.


----------



## dishking (Jun 20, 2004)

Jeraden said:


> So its $5 month per receiver and thats it? Not $5 lease fee + $5 additional receiver fee?


I asked that question 3 times today when placing my order and the answer was always just one fee - $5. I'll probably ask it again when I activate programming next week...but at this point, it sounds like a very fair deal.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

I called last night to upgrade to the 510 because on my account home page it said we qualified. The guy (Indian) took all of our information, we paid the $24.95 shipping and was trying to get us an RA# because we were swapping one of the receivers. He was unable to last night because one of the systems were down. He said because we have a service address and a billing address that differs, they have to do something different, I don't know what, but he said to call back today to finish it.

I called this morning, spoke with an Indian lady (do they have a call center there?) and she read all the notes on my account and put me on hold, then came back and told me she will give me the promotion deal since my account is noted and I already paid the $24.95 shipping, but told me that I normally wouldn't qualify because it is not for customers who lease their equipment on the DHP plan. I laughed, knowing she is wrong, but didn't say anything. She then had to get another credit card number to put in the system to send the new equipment. 

Isn't that strange, we are on CC autopay, but they need ANOTHER CC# to release the equipment that we qualify for anyhow??? Also, I was informed by both reps that it is a $5 outlet fee PLUS a $4.98 DVR fee per month. I don't know how others are just paying one $5 fee unless that is their only receiver.

She was going to ship it to my service address, I made her change it to the billing address. I just hope I get the equipment. She did say that once they receive the 2700 receiver back, they'll credit my account $25. I doubt I'll see a shipping credit considering everything else I was told is wrong. Anyone else get a major runaround like this?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

garypen said:


> I've been relatively lucky with OTA. Because I can put my indoor antenna up in the loft/attic, which is approx. 40 ft. above ground, I receive all Bay Area digital stations. One is flaky. But, it's 180 degrees from the others, and obviously, from where the antenna is pointed. Luckily, that channel also broadcasts on the #2 sub-channel of a station grouped with the others.


Sorry to beat the mule Gary, but I have one more burning question about the 811. I notice it has 2 sets of inputs described as VHS or Gamming inputs. Now the book says the 811 can use the DVI connect for both HD and SD output. But will it upconvert those extra two inputs to 720 or 1080 like the Samsung SIR-T165 does?

Jason :grin:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

No ,these other inputs put out a very inferior sd output. Even sd looks bad over them.


----------



## nhs510 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hoobastank said:


> Also, I was informed by both reps that it is a $5 outlet fee PLUS a $4.98 DVR fee per month. I don't know how others are just paying one $5 fee unless that is their only receiver.


From what I've read on this forum and others, you're being charged the extra $4.98 because you picked a DVR. That fee does not apply to the 811.

It's nice to see that they are willing to ship to billing addresses...since so many of us are ahhh on the "move" and all..


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I've never used those inputs. But, every forum member who has, confirms what Mike says.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

You can eliminate the DVR fee if you take the America's Everything Package.


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

Hoobastank said:


> ...Also, I was informed by both reps that it is a $5 outlet fee PLUS a $4.98 DVR fee per month. I don't know how others are just paying one $5 fee unless that is their only receiver...


I avoided the $5/month DVR fee because I have the America's Everything Package.


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

nhs510 said:


> From what I've read on this forum and others, you're being charged the extra $4.98 because you picked a DVR.


True, forgot about that.

How long before they charge you if they don't have the old receiver back, anyone know? I've heard some horror stories on here before, and I don't want charged. I'll send it back within a day or so of getting the box, I just don't want any suprises.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hoobastank said:


> True, forgot about that.
> 
> How long before they charge you if they don't have the old receiver back, anyone know? I've heard some horror stories on here before, and I don't want charged. I'll send it back within a day or so of getting the box, I just don't want any suprises.


Well...Lets just say don't dillydally with the return.  

Jason


----------



## dbdsac (Nov 17, 2003)

Hoobastank said:


> True, forgot about that.
> 
> How long before they charge you if they don't have the old receiver back, anyone know? I've heard some horror stories on here before, and I don't want charged. I'll send it back within a day or so of getting the box, I just don't want any suprises.


I was charged the $24.99 shipping during my phone call with the CSR and was told the $5/ month extra receiver charge would commence with me calling to activate my new receivers. I was also told the new receivers should arrive within 7 to 10 business days and that I had 15 days after activation of my new receivers to return my trade-in 301's.


----------



## nhs510 (Jun 30, 2004)

Customer must return leased equipment to Dish Network within 15 days of cancellation of service or be assessed an unreturned equipment charge ($100 = 301/311, $200 = 510/811)

Customers who return a Dish Network receiver owned by them for a receiver on this program will receive a $25 credit on their Dish Network bill. This credit will be applied once the receiver is received and processed by Dish Network. The receiver must be received within 45 days of deactivation to qualify for the credit.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=21015


----------



## nhs510 (Jun 30, 2004)

So if I send them this 301 that I own, they'll credit $25, which covers the $24.95 shipping cost for the 811. In that case, the only change $$$-wise is the extra $9.99 a month for the required HD Pack. Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Cool I could use my old boat anchor I mean 2000 receiver for $25 credit.


----------



## Jeraden (Aug 12, 2003)

I called up and got an 811 with the promotion. You can only get it for $24.95 if you are replacing a receiver. I wanted to add it as an additional receiver, which they made me pay $50 for installation (no shipping charge). I asked about just doing a self-install but she just babbled on about $50. I figured its only a $25 difference and it saves me from having to climb up on the roof and drilling a hole through the house to run the new cable feed.


----------



## dishking (Jun 20, 2004)

Jeraden said:


> I called up and got an 811 with the promotion. You can only get it for $24.95 if you are replacing a receiver. I wanted to add it as an additional receiver, which they made me pay $50 for installation (no shipping charge). I asked about just doing a self-install but she just babbled on about $50. I figured its only a $25 difference and it saves me from having to climb up on the roof and drilling a hole through the house to run the new cable feed.


Does anyone have experience with ordering equipment direct from DISH. Are they accurate with the 7-10 business days or is that just a hedge? I want my 811 now.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

Dish is going to be going to a lease only plan on all receivers in a few months. There is not a set date yet but they no longer want to sell any new receivers. I dont know all detalis of the plan yet but this 811 leasing is a start and then they will go from there starting to lease all equipment. And Directv is going to be doing something simlar. THey are planning on getting rid of all 3rd party receivers and plan on making thier own receiver it will be a directv brand receiver as of right now most likely made in conjection with rca but that is not a for sure thing as of yet. They will be getting rid of all tivos after thier contract is up so no more integrated tivos. This is coming down from someone who does traning for SBCA and was just at directv HQ just less then a week ago. Directv has given thought to leasing thier equiptment only but have not made a decison on that as of yet but they plan on implemnting the plan of getting rid of all 3rd party receivers before NOV. Just a heads up for everyone


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I wonder if this is to prevent any stacking of units . They have to come and install at your real house . Also renting or leasing receivers will also keep all their receivers easy to upgrade when needed. Dish can swap out any older receivers on a lease with the newest receiver possible. This would also keep people from E-Baying receivers that are leased . I am sure this will change the accounting procedures as well. They will be able to count all these receivers as assets I guess. I guess they are going after an all cable mode like Primestar did . OF course Primestar bit the dust so I wonder if this is so wise.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I wonder if this is to prevent any stacking of units . They have to come and install at your real house . Also renting or leasing receivers will also keep all their receivers easy to upgrade when needed. Dish can swap out any older receivers on a lease with the newest receiver possible. This would also keep people from E-Baying receivers that are leased . I am sure this will change the accounting procedures as well. They will be able to count all these receivers as assets I guess. I guess they are going after an all cable mode like Primestar did . OF course Primestar bit the dust so I wonder if this is so wise.


I agree with all your reasons plus the fact that both E* and D* are already spending tons of money giving away box's, at least this way for accounting reasons that you already stated they retain ownership of the hardware.

One reason the leasing may have been a downfall for Primestar was not the lease itself but that they charged $10/mo more for the lease then they charged for the minority of subs that owned their own. With this $10 premium it made their programing more expensive then D* or E* and as much or sometimes more then cable, which was ok before D* and E* came along because their niche was rural areas without but once D* and latter E* came along they had compition in rural areas. Plus the fact that Primstar was owned by cable and operated like a cable.

With the DHA plan at E*, your locals are included in the lease for the first receiver and a $5 extra receiver charge replaces the $4.99 mirror charge, so for those subs who would sub to locals anyway the monthly price is the same weather you own or lease your equipment. This is the difference between the E* DHA lease and I suspect any D* lease that may be introduced in the future and the old Primestar lease.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

ibooksrule said:


> They will be getting rid of all tivos after thier contract is up so no more integrated tivos.


Then they will also subsequently be getting rid of a lot of dedicated subscribers, from what I've seen.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Then they will also subsequently be getting rid of a lot of dedicated subscribers, from what I've seen.


I doubt they would lose many customers if this happened because D* would continue to support the D*Tivo receivers already out their. If D* does cut ties with Tivo when the contract expire's, all it would mean is that no new D*Tivos would be sold and all new D*DVR's would be in house and I suspect they would likely have the same features as Tivo.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I think that this way D* can make more money and since rupert thinks he can make a better dvr then tivo i say let him try. I doubt that he could i mean E* has always had bad dvrs first the dishplayer with microsoft was bad and then thier new dvrs are even worse. I think rupert is getting rid of all 3rd party receivers so that he can retain more money. HE hates dish with a passion and i think he will do whatever he can to drive them down.


----------



## snathanb (Feb 27, 2004)

Chris Freeland said:


> One reason the leasing may have been a downfall for Primestar was not the lease itself but that they charged $10/mo more for the lease then they charged for the minority of subs that owned their own. With this $10 premium it made their programing more expensive then D* or E* and as much or sometimes more then cable,


That's what's keeping me from switching to voom... $9.50 lease fee for each box, plus $5 mirror fee. For 2 boxes, you are at $24 before you even start adding programming.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

snathanb said:


> That's what's keeping me from switching to voom... $9.50 lease fee for each box, plus $5 mirror fee. For 2 boxes, you are at $24 before you even start adding programming.


E* has admitted to moving towards a leasing type business strategy. There are several fiscal benefits of doing so...like being able to reuse receivers for new subscribers not to mention better control of technology...i.e. having to support only a select base of products, where as right now E* has to support JVC, Phillips, etc... D* has many more like Samsung, Sony, JVC, etc... Cable has done this for years, it's only a matter of time before E* and D* follow the same business plan.

Just my opinion,
Jason


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have thought for a good while now that Dish would try to have leasing their main route in the future. I think this minimizes piracy and cost for the company.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

I just called E* directly to get some info on my account and what it would cost, I am currently a DHP customer w/ 4 receivers and AT150 (now AT180). I was told I don't qualify as my account is only 9.5 months old. It appears there is a minimum 1 year existing customer requirement.

I asked for an exception to be made as I pay $80+ per month now, and this would only cause my nice bill to go even higher.

She said sorry, no.

Oh well, if there is some promotion a few months from now, I'll try again.

Rich B.


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

I got mine, only $24.99 and I didn't have to send in an old receiver to get it. Will install myself (like all my others).

Don't fall for the $25 trade in scam if you own one. I just sold my old, just disconnected, 3900 on eBay for $76. $25 for them...$50 for me .

Guess I'll have to change my sig.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Hmmm... finally see someone else owns a 65HDX82 besides myself... cool. It's not in my HT room though.

I think what deal you get is all in which CSR you get when you call. When I was trying to decide between switching to D* or staying with E*... I called E* numerous times and got several different deals offered... some good and some not so good. A couple of times I went up to a supervisor and got a better deal but never followed through... opted for D* instead.


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

Sonnie Parker said:


> Hmmm... finally see someone else owns a 65HDX82 besides myself... cool. It's not in my HT room though.


Hey Sonnie,

Have had the Tosh (my second) for a little over a year now and am very happy with it, also glad to finally get an HD receiver.

I don't know if you recall, I checked out your web site (pre-"cedar creek cinema") and made a comment about the front channel speaker placement some time ago on keohi HDTV site. I think it was just before I got my 65".

I'm thinking of also adding a front projector home theater in a 13 x 16 room in my finished basement. Funding to be determined :lol:.


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh... so you remember when I had it all in my great room. Yeah... the wife got tired of the noise when I watched a movie so she moved me to the garage (and my 1/2 of the garage mind you...lol).

The Studio Experience models are very reasonbly priced.


----------



## snedecor (Aug 22, 2002)

Is this true, or just CSR roulette BS?

I decided to jump on the 811 lease offer, so I called DISH. The CSR said that the cost would be $50.00. I said "Whoa, I thought it would only cost $25!", and she stated that yes, you could send in a receiver, and get a $25 credit, so the total cost would be $25. I said that I thought a customer install (ship to me) would only be $25, and she said that *"Ship to the customer has been cancelled"!* The only option for her to pick on her screen was dealer install at $50.

Can anyone "in the know" confirm this?

Snedecor


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

snedecor said:


> Is this true, or just CSR roulette BS?
> 
> I decided to jump on the 811 lease offer, so I called DISH. The CSR said that the cost would be $50.00. I said "Whoa, I thought it would only cost $25!", and she stated that yes, you could send in a receiver, and get a $25 credit, so the total cost would be $25. I said that I thought a customer install (ship to me) would only be $25, and she said that *"Ship to the customer has been cancelled"!* The only option for her to pick on her screen was dealer install at $50.
> 
> ...


The $50 is a setup charge, you would still have to pay the 24.95 if you refused CCAP. Everyone qualifies differently. Subs that have been E* Subs since the HTS changeover may not even have to pay the setup fee. It depends on your account status, payment history, length of sub, and level of service. E* CSR's and retailers have a qualification tool (Software) in which they input your info and the computer spits out what you qualify for (upgrade wise). I have heard that some people have been charged $99 for the setup while some have been charged $50. It just depends on the qualification tool they use.

Hope this helps,
Jason


----------



## snedecor (Aug 22, 2002)

I waited a day and called again. This time the CSR stated that the reason that the "Just pay shipping at $24.95" offer for those replacing a receiver is not available because they're temporarily out of them at DISH. She said if I wanted to pay the full $50.00, I could get installation relatively quickly from a dealer, but I'd have to wait until they came back in stock if I wanted direct shipment from DISH.

(Wonder if I ought to spin the cylinder, **** the hammer, and try again today?????)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

snedecor said:


> I waited a day and called again. This time the CSR stated that the reason that the "Just pay shipping at $24.95" offer for those replacing a receiver is not available because they're temporarily out of them at DISH. She said if I wanted to pay the full $50.00, I could get installation relatively quickly from a dealer, but I'd have to wait until they came back in stock if I wanted direct shipment from DISH.
> 
> (Wonder if I ought to spin the cylinder, **** the hammer, and try again today?????)


.

Again...The $50 is the activation fee. If you are "Dishing it up!" i.e. leasing promo. Again you probably wouldn't get out of this fee unless you have had America's Everything Pack, Never been late on your bill, and have had alll these services ever since you joined Houston Tracker Systems. Most if not all leasing will be required to pay the $50...some would have to pay $99. If your going to purchase this would not be under the "Dishing it up!" promo.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/getdish/overview/index.shtml

Hope this helps,
Jason


----------



## snedecor (Aug 22, 2002)

1st call: (1-800-333-DISH)

Offer 811 or 510 or 311 for $24.95 (shipping, only if replacing old receiver, $50.00 install if adding as new). She stated, "just send us your old receiver, and get a $25 credit, making the 811 FREE". Monthly bill stays the same (lease replaces extra receiver fee). Must get HD package for 1 yr. Told them I'd think about it. 

2nd call: 

Offer 811 for $50.00 install fee. Monthly bill stays the same (no requirement for HD package)

3rd call:

Offer 811 for $50.00 install, (24.95 direct ship from DISH was available, but they've run out). Monthly bill stays the same, no requirement for HD package.

They're probably wondering why I keep calling back.

BTW, I don't know what HTS (Houston Tracker Systems) is......


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

snedecor said:


> 1st call: (1-800-333-DISH)
> 
> Offer 811 or 510 or 311 for $24.95 (shipping, only if replacing old receiver, $50.00 install if adding as new). She stated, "just send us your old receiver, and get a $25 credit, making the 811 FREE". Monthly bill stays the same (lease replaces extra receiver fee). Must get HD package for 1 yr. Told them I'd think about it.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that Echostar (E*) wasn't going to direct ship 811's anymore. Hence in this scenario no $24.95 unless you waive Credit Card Autopay (CCAP). The $50 is a setup fee...not install fee. This fee is accessed to start up the DHA plan "Leasing Plan". If you are a good customer in standing and the qualification tool say you qualify for the $50 setup then you pay $50, no less. The qualification tool could also say you qualify to pay the $99 setup fee. I was told by E* executives when I was investigating this promo, that I would have to trade in my secondary receiver as credit and the shipping($24.95) would be waived. This was additional to the $50. It did not cut the upfront setup charge down. This was applicable to homes that had more than one receiver. If this was a primary receiver situation and all you had was one receiver then they didn't require a trade in. Yes the "additional outlet fee" is waived in this lease promo scenario. Because I wanted to minimize my monthly expenses, and I felt that the purchase price of the 811 was reasonable compared to the "Dishing it up!" setup fees I chose to buy my 811 outright. I even paid the entire year subscription up front for the HD programming, which is discounted if paid in full. Subscription requirements of this promo are a minimum of America's Top 60 (AT60) and the High Definition programming for a minimum of 1 year.

If you need assistance Private Message (PM) me and I will put you in contact with an executive that can sort out the details for you. You have to be careful when you get 3 different answers from the CSR's. You must remember most of the time your bouncing between multiple call centers. They may say one thing....but when the input the promo code to your order it all comes down to the details...you should watch your charges at this point.

Oh BTW...Houston Tracker Systems (HTS) = pre Echostar (E*) = before it was Dishnetwork. A lot of the people in here have been around a long time...C-Band motorized dished are not a distant memory.

Good Luck,
Jason


----------



## snedecor (Aug 22, 2002)

I finally got wanted through CSR roulette.

I got the 811 shipped to me for $24.95. I got charged no "setup fee" of $50.00 The $5 leasing fee replaced the extra receiver fee ($4.99) that I was paying.

I can ship my replaced receiver to them, and get a $25.00 credit, (making the 811 "free") but I think I'l just eBay it, I think I can get more than $25.00 for a working 5000 on eBay.


I did have to sign up for the HD package ($9.99/month), so my bill went up by $10/month.

I know that I am leasing the 811, but if it's as bad as everyone says it is, I won't want to keep it long term, anyway.

Snedecor


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

Yes, I think they got them in stock again. I ordered one over two weeks ago and learned late last week that they were backordered  . I called today and the CSR said they were in stock and shipping again. Unfortunately the quality of info from the typical E* CSR is less than reliable but one can hope.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

snedecor said:


> I know that I am leasing the 811, but if it's as bad as everyone says it is, I won't want to keep it long term, anyway.Snedecor


Congratulations and welcome to the world of picture freezes and receiver resets...Oh I mean stretched out and up-converted crap with the occasional video quality that makes you say WOW!....No Really WOW! 

Yep the 811 has got it's share of troubles...but I have a statue of Jesus holding a 16 ounce roofing hammer on the glass shelf directly above my 811. My 811's random demonic possessions seem to be minimized by this... 

Jason


----------

